# Written Driving test



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Having bought a car I want to do the written test to be able to drive until I'm 70.

I have an app 'Drive in China' to help prepare. I have to improve as I'm only getting 87% correct.

It seems the police hand signals /directions are often very different than in the UK. Has anyone got a Web site to learn the hand signals?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> Having bought a car I want to do the written test to be able to drive until I'm 70.
> 
> I have an app 'Drive in China' to help prepare. I have to improve as I'm only getting 87% correct.
> 
> It seems the police hand signals /directions are often very different than in the UK. Has anyone got a Web site to learn the hand signals?


Try this site - 

Chinese Driving Hand Signals Foreign Language Flashcards - Cram.com

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is great. Thank you William


----------

